# Piercing advice, which to get rid of



## Sushi. (Mar 20, 2008)

Ok so I am definitly a piercing addict. So this thread is asking advice from those who also like piercings.

This is how my face looks as of now:







I have two nose rings, a monroe and a vertical labret.
But lately I have really been interested in getting my septum done (a small simple hoop) so I wore a fake one to see how it looked, and this is how it turned out.





(please ignore screwed up makeup, i was about to go to bed lol)
and I REALLY like it and want to get it, but i know i will look some what clutered so im trying to figure out what i should take out. I would really like to keep my monroe, But im thinking i may even take out the vertical labret and both nose rings. Im not sure tho, what do you ladies think i should take out?


----------



## aziajs (Mar 20, 2008)

I would take out both nose rings.


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I would take out both nose rings._

 
ITA!!


----------



## prettysecrets (Mar 21, 2008)

I love piercings to. but since you want things to be less cluttered,lol,I say just keep one nose ring.


----------



## msmack (Mar 21, 2008)

I love the nose rings on both sides... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I personally wouldn't remove any of your piercings... just add the septum.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Mar 21, 2008)

I like it as it is. I think you should get the septum first, you can always take one of the other piercings out later.


----------



## Stephie Baby (Mar 21, 2008)

I think the nose rings make it look cluttered. Maybe keep one nose ring. The rest of your piercings are awesome!! This makes me miss my lip ring. Lol.


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Mar 21, 2008)

I think your piercings look nice, and I wouldn't get a septum. I think your nose is too cute the way it is.


----------



## frocher (Mar 21, 2008)

........


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Mar 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msmack* 

 
_I love the nose rings on both sides... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I personally wouldn't remove any of your piercings... just add the septum._

 
Word. I think it would look fine as logn as the septum ring was cute and simple like you planned.


----------



## dialine13 (Mar 21, 2008)

i have 2 septum piercings in a 16 gauge with gold jewlery..and i have both nostrils pierced (20 g) i may even do high nostrils.. .i dont think that you have to get rid of anything. maybe if you feel that your piercings look like too much...just change the jewlery, get smaller studs and try silver or gold.  Try removing the labret or changing the ring and see how you like that. I think that it will look good either way


----------



## k.a.t (Mar 21, 2008)

I don't think you should take anything out either, i really like it ^^


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 21, 2008)

I think you should leave it as is because it looks stellar right now!  But if you did want to, I acgree with frocher on removing the nose stud on the monroe side, just to balance it out a little.

But, honestly, just go for it!!!


----------



## SoutherNtellect (Mar 21, 2008)

i love the double nose rings so i would take out the monroe or labret. I personally would take out the monroe just because that piercing is the "cool" thing to do right now.


----------



## Jacq-i (Mar 21, 2008)

*If* you take out any piercing, I think it should be the labret. Personally, I think the monroe looks rockin on you.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Mar 21, 2008)

i love the monroe! i say remove the labret because it will have the least amount of scar visible. I was obsessed wid piercing at one point then i had a christina aguilera natural turn around lol i have little holes in my nose, bellybutton (top and bottom) and a slit in my tongue. I don't regret getting them because I loved them but it really sucks!!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Mar 21, 2008)

I'd say remove one nose ring and the monroe. just my opinion (since they're kinda close to the septum piercing thats all.


----------



## Lndsy (Mar 21, 2008)

I think the septum looks hot!  But I agree with whoever said to get the septum first then decide if you look too cluttered.   But I love the look with all the piercings..they suit you really well!  And I really like the symmetry of your nose...so IMO if you are going to get the septum then take out both nose rings or none at all...because I think it would look lopsided with only one...they look so nicely balanced now.  But its your face so do what you like...and post pics!


----------



## -moonflower- (Mar 21, 2008)

I love your piercings! I think the septum would fit in with the rest, but if you're really set on taking one out I'd say to take out both nose piercings. Just taking out one would probably look silly with a septum piercing.


----------



## Esme (Mar 21, 2008)

I don't like Monroes, maybe because you don't see too many here in Australia, but yours quite suits! I say keep them all, but I love facial piercings on other people and am trying to get up the nerve to have my nose done. I am 50, though, so I don't want to look like mutton trying to be lamb, so I keep hesitating. I think you can take one or two more piercings, though, because you have a dramatic look and  are pretty enough to pull it off! If you lose one piercing, make it the labret. However, having said all that, I agree with people who say get the new one, THEN decide.


----------



## Sushi. (Mar 21, 2008)

Thank you for all the responses your all so sweet!!!

*Esem* you should get a piercing! my mom got her nose pierced when she was like 46 and she loves it and was even contimplating on getting a monroe cause she likes mine so much


----------



## jetplanesex (Mar 22, 2008)

I like all of them, but I'm also a piercing/tattoo junkie and if it weren't for my job I'd definitely have more!


----------



## chameleonmary (Mar 22, 2008)

I agree with the posters suggesting to remove the left nostril piercing... it will balance the look.

May I ask, with your vert labret, how was the bleeding factor? I just think of how much a cut lip bleeds and freak out!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't think it would look cluttered just because all your current jewelry is pretty small so It wouldn't look bad at all.


----------



## Sushi. (Mar 22, 2008)

Quote:

  May I ask, with your vert labret, how was the bleeding factor? I just think of how much a cut lip bleeds and freak out!  
 
I actually dont remember it bleeding at all, if it did it was very little, and it was'nt painful either surprisingly, just a quick pinch and thats it and it healed super fast. Overall a great piercing.


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 22, 2008)

i would take out one nose stud and the vertical labret xxx


----------



## duckduck (Mar 22, 2008)

You are so cute! I would absolutely say get the septum, then decide if you want to take out one of the nostril piercings. I would try to avoid looking too symmetrical, but that is a matter of one's own personal style.


----------



## PomPoko (Mar 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *duckduck* 

 
_You are so cute! I would absolutely say get the septum, then decide if you want to take out one of the nostril piercings. I would try to avoid looking too symmetrical, but that is a matter of one's own personal style._

 
Yeah, thats a good plan, get it done, then maybe decide after if you really want to get rid of something. then you can try without various things and see how it looks (provided you arent worried about taking stuff out and putting them back in - my monroe is a bitch to change!)

FWIW I think you look good with all of the piercings, you pull it off really well. Some people really do look cluttered, especially with a lot around the bottom of the face, but you dont at all.


----------



## eccentric (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm not digging both nose piercings, I think you should take out the left one. Other than that, you're super cute, and I'd say go for the septum. :]


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 22, 2008)

Keep the vertical labret!! So cute!! But take out one of the nose rings and definitely get your septum done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Almost everyone i know has one nostril pierced along with their septum AND monroe, it all looks so cute together BUT the vertical labret is more unique so yea, keep that too ROFL.


----------



## kimmy (Mar 23, 2008)

septums are love. i think you should can the labret.


----------



## carolynanne (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettysecrets* 

 
_I love piercings to. but since you want things to be less cluttered,lol,I say just keep one nose ring._

 

ITA! One is good.


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Mar 24, 2008)

I really don't like the septum but thats just MHO. I much prefer your piercings as they are now


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 27, 2008)

Haven't read all the responses yet, but my instinct is to say KEEP THEM ALL!!!
I think they look great and you are beautiful.
Of course I am quite biased in having a pretty 'cluttered' face myself, i think it can look great.
I think the ones you have now really suit you, your face isn't cluttered (I knew someone with seven labrets/vertical labrets and two madonnas and more...)


----------

